# GSP's and Fences



## rapid fire (Jan 1, 2009)

My wife and I want to get a GSP, but want to make sure we can keep her contained.  My idea is to put up a 4' fence around 1 1/2 acres and then build a kennell inside that.  I would like to let her have free run of the 1 1/2 acres during daytime and kennell at night.  She would also get to take walks on 15 acres most days.  Are there any special considerations I should take in mind before investing in a fence?  Thanks in advance.  RF


----------



## maker4life (Jan 1, 2009)

I believe mine can jump a four foot fence with no trouble .


----------



## bobman (Jan 1, 2009)

maker4life said:


> I believe mine can jump a four foot fence with no trouble .



Yep without even trying hard, 6 foot minimum for the kennel. 

If you run a horse electric fence wire around it and she hits that once she wont go near it anymore, that what I did.


----------



## ninetyatews6 (Jan 1, 2009)

just get the petsafe electric fence model 275 collar for it. 
that way no one can get shocked but the dog with the collar on. Dont get the cheaper model 250. It wont work too good. not alot of umph in the bite it delivers but i guarantee the 275 will bite em' good.
you wouldnt want to put this around the kennel just around the 1.5 acres of fence.


----------



## Luke0927 (Jan 1, 2009)

mine climbed out of and 8' high chain link kennel...all my kennels are covered roof's now.


----------



## southGAlefty (Jan 1, 2009)

I'd do the 6 foot fence and a strand of electric fence on top, mine has a mind of his own and when he gets ready to go he's like a mad man getting there. You'll love a GSP though, they really are good dogs


----------



## rapid fire (Jan 1, 2009)

The main fence is my biggest worry.  I was wandering about the electricity.  What about a shock collar a time or two?


----------



## southGAlefty (Jan 1, 2009)

6 or 8 foot minimum for the main fence, up to you on the electricity but you could regulate the intensity to keep it around the same as a shock collar and I would think you could get a good electric fence unit for cheaper than you could a shock collar. Also, the shock collar is controlled by you meaning you have to see her trying to get out in order to correct what she was doing. The strand of electric fence is gonna be effective and instant.


----------



## tuffdawg (Jan 1, 2009)

My 8 month old GSP can clear a 4' and a 5' fence. I would advise you to go a bit higher..... UNLESS you run some electric on the bottom of the inside and the top of the fence.


----------



## ninetyatews6 (Jan 1, 2009)

there isnt a dog born that will put up with this system.
http://cgi.ebay.com/PetSafe-Pet-Con...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50
The only thing about a live electric set up is that humans can touch it and get shocked. Sure, no one is supposed to be near my fence but i still dont like the thought of a child or someone touching it and unexpectedly get zapped pretty good. 
I have 2 stubborn pitbulls that the model 250 collar did nothing with but i guarantee that this stubborn system here works. My dog leaped like a dang deer when he got hit with this bad boy one time. before he would chew the wire in half while getting shocked with the other collar.
Any one care for a demonstration, i live about 150yrds from Mcdonalds in Barnesville ...LOL


----------



## ninetyatews6 (Jan 1, 2009)

ohh yea. I have a 6ft privacy fence around my backyard and my female clears it with no problem without the collar on it.. Free demonstration on that also.lol


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jan 1, 2009)

I had a Weirmaraner that could climb an 8 foot fence like a 90 lb. squirrel.  Actually he had to really work at it, but he could do it.

He could jump a 4 ft. fence flat footed.

First, try to keep him from ever finding out that he can do it.  Secondly, invest in an electric fence charger and run the wire at the bottom and the top.



> Sure, no one is supposed to be near my fence but i still dont like the thought of a child or someone touching it and unexpectedly get zapped pretty good.



It's not that bad.  Trust me, I know.

Actually most people bumping into don't get much of a shock if any because their  shoes keep them from making a good ground.


----------



## goose buster (Jan 12, 2009)

All mine stay in a 4ft. chainlink fence 7 beagles 2 gsp, 2 bulldog mix, and 1 lab.I did run a elec. fence around the bottom and 3/4 of the way up from the bottom. Once they hit it they will not try. I have not had mine on in about a year now.


----------



## Hunt Em Up (Jan 13, 2009)

Mine stay in a 6 ft kennel. But they don't jump out of a 4 ft high fence when I take them to a friends house. I know they can jump it but for some reason they don't. All dogs are different... I have 4 GSP


----------

